# 10x10 holzhausen



## Caz (Sep 23, 2008)

How many cords in a 10' tall and 10' in diameter holzhausen ?


----------



## myzamboni (Sep 23, 2008)

Caz said:


> How many cords in a 10' tall and 10' in diameter holzhausen ?



~ 6.1358125 cords. use the Volume formula at the bottom.


----------



## coog (Sep 23, 2008)

Caz said:


> How many cords in a 10' tall and 10' in diameter holzhausen ?



Enough for one Bavarian Winter!
I have been using the 7' variety, but I would like to try the 10' if can talk someone into helping me.


----------



## abohac (Sep 23, 2008)

Caz said:


> How many cords in a 10' tall and 10' in diameter holzhausen ?



I don't want to sound stupid but what's a holzhausen?


----------



## danrclem (Sep 23, 2008)

abohac said:


> I don't want to sound stupid but what's a holzhausen?



That's German for an entire house.  

Beats me. It's not in my antique dictionary.


----------



## coog (Sep 23, 2008)

Round pile that uses convective currents to dry the wood.Here is my latest, before it was finished with a conical topView attachment 78621


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 23, 2008)

coog said:


> Round pile that uses convective currents to dry the wood.Here is my latest, before it was finished with a conical topView attachment 78621



Nice job building your holz, please let us know how it holds up over time. I've read quite a few post where guys have lost them as the pile settles a little unevenly...


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Sep 23, 2008)

coog said:


> Round pile that uses convective currents to dry the wood.Here is my latest, before it was finished with a conical topView attachment 78621



 Nice!! ​
.


----------



## RPM (Sep 23, 2008)

abohac said:


> I don't want to sound stupid but what's a holzhausen?



The only stupid question is the one not asked.......i was about to ask the same question!


----------



## coog (Sep 23, 2008)

Wet1 said:


> Nice job building your holz, please let us know how it holds up over time. I've read quite a few post where guys have lost them as the pile settles a little unevenly...



I've built dozens and have never had a problem.I think you could drive into this at 30 mph and it would stop you cold.I live in a city, and one of the reasons I stack this way is you don't have to worry about it falling over on anyone.


----------



## Lignum (Sep 24, 2008)

coog said:


> I've built dozens and have never had a problem.I think you could drive into this at 30 mph and it would stop you cold.I live in a city, and one of the reasons I stack this way is you don't have to worry about it falling over on anyone.



And it takes up way less space. 4 or 5 cords in the same space as 2 cords normally in rows.


----------



## JBinKC (Sep 24, 2008)

I never figured out why it is called a holzhausen. Holzhaufen means woodpile in German.


----------



## coog (Sep 24, 2008)

"wood house"


----------



## abohac (Sep 24, 2008)

coog said:


> Round pile that uses convective currents to dry the wood.Here is my latest, before it was finished with a conical topView attachment 78621



Thanks


----------



## bore_pig (Sep 25, 2008)

Does this kind of pile actually help the wood dry faster? Sure looks like a lot more work than a traditional row pile.


----------



## coog (Sep 25, 2008)

bore_pig said:


> Does this kind of pile actually help the wood dry faster? Sure looks like a lot more work than a traditional row pile.



Yes it does.Most of my cutting involves dead trees, so drying times can vary, but I made one of Bur Oak that was green and it was bone dry in 6 months, probably burn-able in 4 months.I don't find it much more work than a long pile, where you are constantly moving away from your pile.The one shortcoming, especially for dealers, is that it needs to be dismantled at one time...i.e when you put it in the shed...rather than a bit at a time.Long arms help.
Should mention that the center is filled with vertical logs stacked on on another.I use the smaller unsplit rounds.This part goes fast.


----------



## myzamboni (Sep 25, 2008)

bore_pig said:


> Does this kind of pile actually help the wood dry faster? Sure looks like a lot more work than a traditional row pile.



There are two camps regarding this but, 

The name Holz Hausen doesn’t exist! 
A Holz Haus would be a house built out of wood. A Holz Haufen is just wood thrown into a pile. 
The right word for this structures is Holz Miete and they don’t have a center pole. 
They are not drying the wood faster either. 
The web site http://www.holzmiete.de recommends, that the wood has to try like this for a minimum of 2 years! 
It’s just a space saving way to store wood that looks good!


----------



## logbutcher (Sep 26, 2008)

myzamboni said:


> There are two camps regarding this but,
> The name *Holz Hausen doesn’t exist!*
> A Holz Haus would be a house built out of wood. A Holz Haufen is just wood thrown into a pile. The right word for this structures is Holz Miete and they don’t have a center pole. They are not drying the wood faster either.
> The web site http://www.holzmiete.de recommends, that the wood has to try like this for a minimum of 2 years! *It’s just a space saving way to store wood that looks good*!



Während sie in Deutch sagen: „Holz hausen ist eine Topfscherbe von Ka KA“, oder ein städtischer Mythos, höflich zu sein. Es ist in Deutchland oder irgendwo sonst nicht benutzt. Der Mann ist richtig. Der so genannt H² ist eine Zeitverschwendung, ist hübsch, ist schwierig, Brennholz von herauszunehmen, und ist ein Haufen. ..no mehr. Jetzt bin ich nicht zu rechthaberisch. :agree2:


----------



## coog (Sep 26, 2008)

Neat site, thanks.The center pole is only to track drying progress.I used it on a couple when I started out. You have to admire the Teutonic precision evident in the stacks shown, but they are very tightly stacked and some of them lack the inward tilt I was taught to put into them.I think two years is always a good thing, just like I think Laphroaig is good Scotch; sometimes you have to get along with lesser stuff.


----------



## JBinKC (Sep 26, 2008)

Dank für die Erklärung.


----------



## RoyR(MI) (Sep 26, 2008)

"Holzhauser, a pot shard of Ka KA" or an urban myth, to be polite. It is in Germany or anywhere else not used. The man is right. The so-called H ² is a waste of time, is pretty, is difficult to remove from fuelwood, and is a pile. .. no more. Now I am not too opinionated.

thanks to Google translate


----------



## johnnylabguy (Sep 26, 2008)

I waste way too much time as it is staring at my woodpiles...If I built one these holz piles I'd never get anything done! They are neat looking though. And February is a long,boring month(yep, I'm going to end up building one)


----------



## logbutcher (Sep 26, 2008)

johnnylabguy said:


> I waste way too much time as it is staring at my woodpiles...If I built one these holz piles I'd never get anything done! They are neat looking though. And February is a long,boring month(yep, I'm going to end up building one)



And that is another problem with the mythical H² piles: they are circular. Linear piles have an order to them that allows the Woodpile juices to flow linearly. You do not want or need to do rounds. Imagine: it is February, a dark and stormy and snowy night. You have the brew in your hand with two --count 'em, two --choices: do you want to want a line, or do you want to do a rotation again and agin. The choice is obvious. :monkey: :agree2:


----------



## coog (Sep 26, 2008)

The Earth is round, trees are round,saw chains move in a circular orbit,hell, even your big old head is round...sense a pattern, straight guy?


----------



## logbutcher (Sep 27, 2008)

*Just Say "NO" to H²*



coog said:


> The Earth is round, trees are round,saw chains move in a circular orbit,hell, even your big old head is round...sense a pattern, straight guy?



Mr. Oz: you forgot my Random Orbital Sander.  
Now really Oz, do you walk the whole Earth--not quite round ? Ferris wheels are round, merrygorounds are round. My head is not round....yet. Do you spend time walking around and around and around trees ? Do you ride the chain ( not circular, more orbital ). Circular chains would make for strange chainsaw . :monkey: 

What the H is going on there in Oz ?  

Anyhow getting back to thread: we've tried the so-called HH piles, 3X. Even the Germans don't use them. They are a PITA to pile, do look nice if and only if you have OCD for round, are silly to actually use for removing firewood, and need extreme care building. Give us straight, yes straight  , neat stacks that store in well-managed square/straight woodsheds ( you do have a woodshed, don't you ? ) and will satisy the W.A.D. in most straight flatlanders.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Sep 27, 2008)

I like the creative factor for sure but I just don't have the time (nor energy) too actually build one. I happen too have plenty of space for the Pallets I used this year. They looked allot neater than the old pile and I had a much better guesstimate of how much wood I had. Would have loved too have a fork lift and just drove them into the barn but alas, the trusty wheelbarrow is currently dismantling them too the tune of 5-10 loads a day.


----------



## urhstry (Sep 27, 2008)

Maybe a stupid question but how do make one of these? Is there a site somewhere that shows how to start one?


----------



## coog (Sep 27, 2008)

Start with a 3 1/2' piece of string;anchor one end to the ground at the center of where you want your pile;using the free end of the string,you should be able to trace a 7' circle.I lay small rounds, end to end, on this circle.I then start laying the split pieces at a 90 degree angle, with one end (outer) resting on the round pieces that form your circle, the other(inner) end being lower and pointing towards the center of the pile.I maintain this inward tilt until the pile is about 5' high by using small piece to prop up the outer end.As you start creating this cylinder, fill the middle with pieces stacked vertically.When you reach around 5' high, stop maintaining the inward tilt and stack the last two feet normally.This will reverse the tilt and give you a conical top.Maybe a good idea to put the bark side up at the top to help shed water.Hope this helps.I don't think they are hard to build, and do like the looks.I am always amazed at the anger the sight of firewood brings out in some folk, but I haven't heard anything but compliments since I've gone round.Always nice to play with your wood in public!


----------



## logbutcher (Sep 27, 2008)

coog said:


> Start with a 3 1/2' piece of string;anchor one end to the ground at the center of where you want your pile;using the free end of the string,you should be able to trace a 7' circle.I lay small rounds, end to end, on this circle.I then start laying the split pieces at a 90 degree angle, with one end (outer) resting on the round pieces that form your circle, the other(inner) end being lower and pointing towards the center of the pile.I maintain this inward tilt until the pile is about 5' high by using small piece to prop up the outer end.As you start creating this cylinder, fill the middle with pieces stacked vertically.When you reach around 5' high, stop maintaining the inward tilt and stack the last two feet normally.This will reverse the tilt and give you a conical top.Maybe a good idea to put the bark side up at the top to help shed water.Hope this helps.I don't think they are hard to build, and do like the looks.I am always amazed at the anger the sight of firewood brings out in some folk, but I haven't heard anything but compliments since I've gone round.Always nice to play with your wood in public!



You're right Cooq, the HH is pretty, yet we never got any compliments ( the deer and bear didn't look ). 
You got the process correct, nice and clear. But boy it does take time to do right. 
Best of luck.opcorn: 
P.S. Where and why are people angry "...at the sight of firewood..." Not here.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 27, 2008)

Her's my take on it:

There are busy bodied people(Jones's) all over that think your(my) yard is supposed to look just like their yard. They are mad that they have gone to great expence and lengths for you(me) to envy them and try to keep up with what they are doing. It seems you(I) couldnt care less if they heat with wood too. 

I am not botherd by the sight of a manicured lawn nor am I jealous of it. I just wish they weren't so jealous of my great looking wood.


----------



## coog (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm a city guy most of the time.The same people who forbid anything larger than a 1/2 truck in your driveway REALLY hate firewood.I think that they associate it with poverty, or maybe it's more like the people who think that meat starts out as a pink package in a grocery store.As people left the land they lost the sense of process, and I think most of them would prefer to not be reminded of it.I often wonder if a downturn ala' 1929 happened now.Most people then had very little to lose, but they were not so far removed from the subsistence way of life that our species had practiced for thousands of years that they couldn't survive. I feel fortunate that I also have a small ranch/farm about an hour and a half away.If the-you-know-what hits the fan, I'll be there, hunkered down in my (round) grain bin cabin, eating fish from my ponds, deer from my woods and produce from my garden.I have no idea how these city people will make it.


----------



## wdanforth (Sep 27, 2008)

I will start building a 7' x7' holzhausen tomorrow from all apple and cherry wood. It will look cool next to my 400 gallon pig roaster/rotisserie. I've been cutting apple tree blow downs from Ike. Two more apples and a large cherry still to cut next week.

Local zone inspector lady was looking suspiciously at my front yard wood pile a while ago. I don't believe there is anything illegal about it, but made me nervous. After that I stacked the last few cords in the backyard. If my 7x7 HH goes well I might make 10' x 10' holzhausen just to get her goat. I think it will make a great conversation piece.
:greenchainsaw: 

Side note my wood piles aren't covered with those ugly hurricane blue tarps but nice dark green/brown tarps. 10 foot wood monument with no tarp at all should look real nice. I have 2+ year supply of seasoned wood already so don't really care it dries faster or slower with the HH method.


----------



## mranum (Sep 28, 2008)

coog said:


> Start with a 3 1/2' piece of string;anchor one end to the ground at the center of where you want your pile;using the free end of the string,you should be able to trace a 7' circle.I lay small rounds, end to end, on this circle.I then start laying the split pieces at a 90 degree angle, with one end (outer) resting on the round pieces that form your circle, the other(inner) end being lower and pointing towards the center of the pile.I maintain this inward tilt until the pile is about 5' high by using small piece to prop up the outer end.As you start creating this cylinder, fill the middle with pieces stacked vertically.When you reach around 5' high, stop maintaining the inward tilt and stack the last two feet normally.This will reverse the tilt and give you a conical top.Maybe a good idea to put the bark side up at the top to help shed water.Hope this helps.I don't think they are hard to build, and do like the looks.I am always amazed at the anger the sight of firewood brings out in some folk, but I haven't heard anything but compliments since I've gone round.Always nice to play with your wood in public!





That don't sound so hard, I may just have to try one next spring when I'm resupplying.


----------



## dnf0929 (Sep 30, 2008)

Found this site with step by step instructions with pictures.

http://www.woodheat.org/firewood/holtzhausen.htm


----------

